# Bumps and Babes meeting in the midlands - all welcome.



## going it alone

A few of us from the bumps and babes thread are arranging a meet in the midlands but it's open to all. If you're interested let me know.

Sam xx


----------



## LLM

I'm up for it as long as the dates work for me!

Lou +2 xx


----------



## SarW

So am I! When were you thinking? 
X


----------



## *ALF*

Count me in


----------



## Marielou

I will come but I want to cuddle the babies and feel the bumps!


----------



## going it alone

I'll gladly organise things but can we leave a couple of weeks. My Grandma died this morning, in Australia, so we have to wait to find out when her ashes will be flown back before I can organise anything at the minute, my aintie and uncle are flying back with her so I'll want to be around whenever they're here.
Sam x


----------



## Marielou

Oh hun    So very sorry to hear that


----------



## going it alone

The funeral was today, in Oz. So have to wait for ashes and then the flight over and then the burial so it should still be a while before she's back with us. 
Are there any dates that people can't make?

SAm x


----------



## *ALF*

Sam - sorry to hear of your loss  

Jessica and I are pretty flexible so will fit in around everyone else.


----------



## SarW

Sam...So sorry to hear about your grandma.   

Alice & I can pretty much make anytime. My sister's due to have a baby on 20th Oct, and I'd love to see her, but obviously you can't plan for that one! 

Where were you thinking of meeting?

X


----------



## Marielou

Ethan's birthday is 8th Oct and I'm away the weekend of the 8-9th November.  

I'm also having an op, should find out later today when it should be.


----------



## bungeee

Hey Ladies

Can I be a maybe - I'd like to come but I'm pretty far away, but if you guys make plans I'll see if I can make it!

x


----------



## LLM

I think I'll be away from 3-10 October, will confirm once flights are booked!

Lou x


----------



## Bronte

I will try and make it if i can.. My sis is in Notts so i could do a stop off their the night before...

Bronte xxx


----------



## LLM

OK, I'm deffo away from 4-10 Oct.........off to Ibiza for a very sober and relaxing week of eating, sleeping and reading!!!!


----------



## going it alone

I should be a bit more flexible now. My Grandma's ashes are being flown over instead of my auntie and uncle flying over with them - the diff being that I would need to be around to do family things at the weekend if they came. I'll look over the diff dates and work out when we're all free. Should we go for east or west mids? Any suggestions? I don't know how to do a survey!! Where are most people from?

Sam xx


----------



## going it alone

Yippee. I've managed to do a poll. Please vote and then I'll sort something out. Do we want a nice adult place or somewhere more child friendly?

Sam x


----------



## SarW

Sam,

Thanks for doing all the organizing! Anything is good with us. Whatever is easiest? If you need a hand doing any organizing just let me know. We're in Redditch, so fairly central to most places. 
It'll be lovely to put faces to names. Are babes coming too? ....Alice would love to meet some playmates.  

X


----------



## going it alone

I think babes are essential, not neccessary though. I hope I put that right. It's important to bring them, but everyone's welcome, babies or not. Babies are why we're all here after all. I know with the single girls meet the others all commmented on how good it was to meet the babies. I hope that everyone feels the same way.
Sam x


----------



## LLM

I'm in Leicestershire but can drive!!


----------



## LLM

Pole on page 1 by the way!!!!!!!


----------



## LiziBee

I can't do Oct 5th to Oct 18th, otherwise OK (I think!)
Lizi.x


----------



## going it alone

How would the 1st or 15th Nov be for people?
Sam x


----------



## LiziBee

I think either is Ok for me.
Lizi.x


----------



## LLM

Either is fine with me!


----------



## SarW

1st Nov would be better for us. I've a girls weekend to Cardiff planned on 15th....The first weekend I'll have had away from DH and Alice since she was born. 

X


----------



## SarW

I'm being stupid, and I can do the 15th too. I'd got the wrong weekend away.

X


----------



## Marielou

Either is fine with me.


----------



## *ALF*

Both fine with us.


----------



## LLM

So are we going to get together then or what!!!!


----------



## going it alone

Sorry - my fault, had a lot on my plate the last few weeks. Shall we make it the 15th? What kind of place do we want - grown up or kiddies? How do people feel about Leicestershire as most have voted for East Mids and Leics is the most central north south wise. Any suggestions? Somewhere close or easy to get to from the M1 perhaps?

Sam x


----------



## princess-mimi

Would you mind if myself and Amelia coming along? Amelia always loves to make some new friends.

I live in north wales so would be able to travel as long as its not to far ( i'm sure you'll understand what it's like traveling with a 14 month old!! )

Kimberley x x


----------



## LLM

OK, let go with the 15th Nov. Now we have to decide where to meet..........

There is a kid friendly pub called The Elms just off the M1 at Lutterworth (junction 20) which is open all day and you could just have coffee/drinks without having to order food. 

There is the food court at Fosse Park (M1 junction 21)

Obviously loads of restaurants/coffee shops in Leicester

There is a Bumpy's soft play place at the Meridian Leicester (junction 21) which is great for kids but for those without you do need to have a frontal labotomy before entering (or maybe that's just me!)

Borders bookshop (junction 21) has a nice Starbucks coffee shop upstairs but might be a bit steady for small ones.

Anyone else with any good ideas?


----------



## going it alone

Kimberley, it would be great to meet up with and Amelia, I PMed Lou a while ago asking where you lived when we were planning our last meet.

There's also a pub that offers a range of food, from coffee to meals with a wacky warehouse about ten minutes from the M1 J21A. But that's me (and probably Lizi) being biased as it's very close to where we live. Again a labotomy may also be required but the food's basic but OK and no need to book.

Sam x


----------



## LLM

Are you thinking of the Hobby Horse? That would be fine with me!

Lou x


----------



## Marielou

I think that sadly we will have to take a raincheck - it's a bit too far for me, and I don't know the area at all - plus I am unable to drive due to my Leg - not for 6 weeks and I don't want to get a train with ethan,a dodgy leg and in the 2ww or early pregnancy - am gutted as was looking forward to meeting you all but there you go.
Marie xxx


----------



## SarW

The 15th is good with us too! Leicester suits me as my sister in law lives over that way, so we can spend some of the day there too. Having said that, any location should be fine as we're reasonably central.

How will we recognise each other?   

X


----------



## LiziBee

Wacky sounds good to me, either the Hobby horse OR the one the other side of the road at Meridian (but please NOT Bumpies, you really do need a lobotomy!)
Marie - sad to miss you. 
Lizi.x


----------



## going it alone

Shall we make it the Hobby Horse then? I know that Bronte may be coming from Notts, possibly the A46, and it's easy from the M1, J21, 21A via A46 or J22 via A50 then A46. If we get numbers we can book a table, I think you only need 8. But I don't mind lying and booking for 8 and then saying we've had cancellations. That way I can give you all my name to ask for. I can get there quite early and the twins are a bit of a giveaway, even in a crowd. At the single girls meets we had name badges but then again as they always tend to book a grown up restaurant, they ask for a private room so you don't fell as daft. I could always bring sticky labels in case.
Sam x


----------



## LiziBee

There speaks the teacher! You can bring sticky labels but I can't say how long rosa will let them stay in place!
Lizi.x


----------



## Damelottie

Ohhhhh - I only just saw this  . I'll come along to the next one  . Can't make the 15th as I'm on a work course grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## going it alone

Oh bu**er. It would have been great if you could have made it.

For those who don't know it http://www.pub-explorer.com/leics/pub/hobbyhorsesyston.htm
I'll probably PM those who expressed an interest to get final numbers.
x


----------



## Chelley

hi ladies
just saw this after Lizzi pointed me to it, thanks Lizzi.

Can we join you on the 15th please?

I assume this is for partners too as its on a Saturday .

Cheers
chelley 
x x


----------



## going it alone

Hi,
Partners are more than welcome. Obviously, I'll be on my own. Id' done it on a Saturday as some of us are still at work or have gone back to work.

Sam x


----------



## going it alone

I've just realised that I hadn't confirmed the booking to everyone.
See you at one.
The booking is in my name - Sam Poulton

Sam x


----------



## SarW

Thanks Sam for arranging everything. We're looking forward to it! 

Looks like DH will definitely be coming. Are any others coming to keep him company? ;-) 

X


----------



## LLM

Mines not, apparently playing rugby is more important!!

I shall be there though, looking forward to meeting you all

Lou x


----------



## LiziBee

My Dh is coming (whether he likes it or not )!
Lou - really looking forward to meeting you!
Chelley - my little stalker, at last we shall meet!
Lizi.xxxx


----------



## Chelley

hi my dp is coming too. Looking forward to seeing you all.

Lizzi yes we will meet at last, can't wait.  

Sam thanks for organising everything.


----------



## SarW

Aren't there any little boys to keep the little girls company?   We appear to be all little girls or haven't I got that right... 

X


----------



## going it alone

No, that's right, all girlies.

The latest list is:

Lizi, DH, Rosa and Mila
Chelly, DP and DD
Lou (LouLouMac) and double bump
Vix and DD (Munch77)
SarW, DH  and DD
And Me and the girls, Libby and Amelie.

I've booked the table for ten adults and four children, obviously the babies who don't need high chair aren't counted into those numbers. I'm really looking forward to it. I'm also out on the razz with the girlies tomorrow night so it should be a fun weekend.  See you all tomorrow.

Sam x


----------



## LiziBee

Well I don't know about you lot but I had a lovely time (despite the wacky ) it was great to meet you all at last.
Thank you Sam for arranging it!
maybe we could do it again sometime?
love to all
Lizi.xx


----------



## SarW

Thanks again Sam. It was lovely to meet everyone! 

We'll definitely have to do something again in the new year.  

Sam...I hope your girls have a fab birthday. Have you got anything nice planned for them? 

X


----------



## going it alone

I'm having friends round on Saturday, with their little ones. Nothing major, just sarnies and cakes. Then on Sunday my mum and dad are having a family tea with cousins, aunts and uncles etc. I've just finished wrapping their presents.

The girls really enjoyed the day, and so did I. That's the last time I'm doing whacky at the weekend though! I was supposed to be out with my friends tonight but I had to give it a miss. Amelie started crying around half five, walking with her legs apart and saying wee. She had a couple of dirty nappies but couldn't wee. So I imagined I'd end up with emergency doc tonight so I cancelled the night out. Thankfully, calpol did the job and she went to sleep as normal and is still fast off. I rang the doctor and he said that if she gets a temp or starts being sick to ring back and I've have to take her to hosp, other than that give it time and it should right itself.

Maybe we could make it furher down south next time so that Dawn can make it.

Sam x


----------



## Chelley

It was lovely to meet everyone thanks again Sam, hope Amelie is feeling better, shame you missed your night out, hope you get another chance soon. 

Thanks for introducing us to the world of wacky warehouse we know where to avoid at weekends when Madison gets older. 

We would definately be up for another meet, count us in. 
X x


----------



## *ALF*

> Maybe we could make it furher down south next time so that Dawn can make it


 - doesn't have to be down south, just not on a day when DH decides to jet off to Dubai (inconsiderate men ) then he can drive! He doesn't usual travel at the weekend, so we should be able to make the next meet, just unfortunate timing this time 

Sounds like you all had a good time - I look forward to the next one.

Love
Dawn
x


----------



## *Suze*

sounds like you all had a lovely time......i will be joining you next time with my bump   

love
Suze xx


----------



## LLM

Just wanted to say thanks to Sam for organising everything. Sounds like I escaped before the madness of Whacky commenced!!

Lovely to meet you all!
Lou xx


----------



## going it alone

You were the lucky one. Defintiely one to be missed in the future. x


----------

